# National Pie Day!



## Ruthanne (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey, it's National Pie Day!  I could go for a slice of pie that's for sure.  I don't feel like going out and getting any though...lol

Here's a bit about today:

http://www.holidayinsights.com/moreholidays/January/nationalpieday.htm

*Recipe of the Day: Gramma's Homemade Apple Pie*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 23, 2017)

Anyhow I am going to celebrate National Pie Day!  Yay for pies!!layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2017)

I wouldn't mind a nice slice or two of pie, but I've been pigging out on way too many rich goodies for the holidays.  When we do get a pie we buy the Village Piemaker's brand that they sell in a couple of stores near me.  They're expensive and you bake them at home and they are really good, including the crust.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 23, 2017)

That's it. Now I am going to eat the last of the Xmas mince tarts I made.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2017)

These are the flavors they have, we've tried quite a few. http://www.villagepiemaker.com/


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 23, 2017)

They look wonderful, SB. I would love to try a gooseberry pie, I have never eaten one.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 24, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> These are the flavors they have, we've tried quite a few. http://www.villagepiemaker.com/


Yummy!  I wish I had one of those tonight!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 25, 2017)

We bought a Dutch Apple pie from Publix bakery yesterday. It was on sale for $3.99 and absolutely delicious. Think I'll go have another piece right now.


----------



## exwisehe (Jan 25, 2017)

When I worked in the math dept before I retired, we had a different way of observing "pie" day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2017)

Pappy said:


> We bought a Dutch Apple pie from Publix bakery yesterday. It was on sale for $3.99 and absolutely delicious. Think I'll go have another piece right now.


Yum..



exwisehe said:


> When I worked in the math dept before I retired, we had a different way of observing "pie" day.


LOL


----------

